# New Zealand Shipping Co



## muscles (Sep 5, 2009)

Any old engineers left from this ship circa 1967/9


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

What ship would that be Muscles.?............Plenty of info on the NZSCO Thread just scroll down to shipping co:S pages K:M:


----------

